# Started getting head cysts while on cycle....what's the fix?



## amateurmale (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm currently running test/mast/exemestane cycle and about 2 years ago I started getting cysts on the back of my head.  Anybody have any experience with this?  Here's a picture.  

They appear to look like scars but if you squeeze it clear stuff comes out and watery blood.  Sometimes there's a little bit of puss.  Sometimes they hurt and sometimes they don't. Problem is they leave bald spots on the back of my head as shown in the pic.   I went to a dermatologist and she put me on antibiotics.....they did nothing after 2-3 months of use.   Any ideas?   I've ran way higher doses in the past and no problems but once I hit 36 years old this started.  Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 19, 2019)

your dht levels are probably too high.  i get same problem on back of my neck.  might want to take a break for a while and lower test down to no more than 200mg a week (TRT dosage) and come off the masteron and see if it clears up. also use DHT lowering shampoo and conditioner for your scalp...

https://hairlossdhtshampoo.com/products/dht-blocking-hair-loss-shampoo-conditioner-set

do a search online for discount codes.  ive seen 25-30% off codes


----------



## amateurmale (Mar 19, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> your dht levels are probably too high.  i get same problem on back of my neck.  might want to take a break for a while and lower test down to no more than 200mg a week (TRT dosage) and come off the masteron and see if it clears up. also use DHT lowering shampoo and conditioner for your scalp...
> 
> https://hairlossdhtshampoo.com/products/dht-blocking-hair-loss-shampoo-conditioner-set
> 
> do a search online for discount codes.  ive seen 25-30% off codes




Why would i need to lower test and mast?   Test doesn't convert to DHT correct?  Wouldn't eliminating mast fix it if it's a DHT problem?


----------



## striffe (Mar 24, 2019)

Any aas can cause this. Although it might be worth dropping mast and seeing how you are. Have you had them on test only or other compounds?


----------



## knight9 (Mar 24, 2019)

I always have this problem and the only thing that fixes it is accutane. I've run low dose 20mg for 6-7 months twice..once in 2010 and again in 2017. 
I've pretty much had this problem come and go but mostly stay to varying degrees since the age of 17. When I started using hormones it got worse...sometimes much worse depending on what I was using. It's a pain in the ass...upsetting...painful at times and really effects self esteem.

It goes away and gets better but usually comes back after low dose accutane treatment and sometimes things like ai seem to actually make it worse.

Let me know if you find anyone that can remedy this. It truly sucks.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 25, 2019)

Find you a wash or scrub with salicylic acid in it.


----------



## knight9 (Mar 25, 2019)

ASHOP said:


> Find you a wash or scrub with salicylic acid in it.


Nope, doesn't work.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## r29241 (Mar 25, 2019)

Might sound crazy but apple cider vinegar works. Soak cotton ball and place on for about 5 min.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Apr 6, 2019)

Low dosed and long term accutane is the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## SURGE (May 11, 2019)

I have had good results with stridex acne pads.


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

Don't keep your hair so short until you can find a solution


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 24, 2019)

knight9 said:


> I always have this problem and the only thing that fixes it is accutane. I've run low dose 20mg for 6-7 months twice..once in 2010 and again in 2017.
> I've pretty much had this problem come and go but mostly stay to varying degrees since the age of 17. When I started using hormones it got worse...sometimes much worse depending on what I was using. It's a pain in the ass...upsetting...painful at times and really effects self esteem.
> 
> It goes away and gets better but usually comes back after low dose accutane treatment and sometimes things like ai seem to actually make it worse.
> ...




I started using a DHT blocker shampoo and got completely off any gear that is DHT.  Seems to be clearing up very well so far.


----------

